# For all you BIG cat folks !



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

Catcapper heres you a few videos ! Hope all of you enjoy this.

They also have a site on facebook !!!

www.HoundpoundN.com

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000936900637#!/profile.php?id=100000936900637&sk=info

Enjoy
Luke


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Thats great stuff Luke. The Boss needs to go on a Lion hunt with dogs just once and we all know what he would have Rescue do'in.lol. Lions make Bears and Wolfs look like sissies when their 20' away from ya show'in ya their pretty whites. I have 2 hunters from Pa. com'in out this fall for a Lion Call'in hunt---hope I have a better camera by then for some GOOD pictures.


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

SHoot Id be up for a lion callin hunt !! I would even bring the photographer with me...lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Have camera, will travel !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Have camera, will travel !


I'll be Don's sound man!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

catcapper said:


> Thats great stuff Luke. The Boss needs to go on a Lion hunt with dogs just once and we all know what he would have Rescue do'in.lol. Lions make Bears and Wolfs look like sissies when their 20' away from ya show'in ya their pretty whites. I have 2 hunters from Pa. com'in out this fall for a Lion Call'in hunt---hope I have a better camera by then for some GOOD pictures.


Put me on a lion and i'll buy you a new camera


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

And a shrubbery ?

Don't forget to take some chapstick.


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

Im with you Chris !! between the two of us we can buy a bad arse camera...lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh sure Luke, just toss me aside like day old bread.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I never wanted to be a sound man anyway!!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm start'in to like this camera deal we got go'in.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Careful they don't just put an etch-a-sketch on a string, with a flashlight taped to it for a flash. Them city boys is sneeky !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yeah that's how they've got it Don they've under cut us with cheap rubbish!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

BAAHAHAHAHA !!

Bunch of plonkers!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I hear ya Don.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Put me on a lion and i'll buy you a new camera


 Their's more lions around here than camera's!!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I knew we'd find him Don--- I see your back from vacation Rick. These guy were start'in to get outta hand.lol.


----------

